# how to control ph of new concrete fish tank



## mchokkakula (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi, 
i am trying to cycle the new concrete fish tank (which was built one week back), when i tested my tap water it is showing ph as 7.0 (neutral) , after two days when i tested my ph is about 9.5 nitrites and nitrates reading as good . I have read in some of the article that the concrete tank will increase ph in the inital days, and after 7-8 weeks it will be neutral as all the reaction went out and the ph will be neutral. Can some one tell me how can i bring down the ph of the concrete tank to neutral.

"any help regarding this will be appriciated"

regards,
mohan Ch.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

if you continue to use your tap water with the ph of 7 and do water changes i would think eventually the tank will read 7. it may also be of benefit to add alittle vinegar to the tank water, but i would only do so if its running empty. let it go a week or two with the vinegar water and then change out as much of your water as possible. after another week test again and perform another water change with just water. another week, test, water change and see where your at.
or you could coat the concrete in epoxy or a layer of pond foam or something fish safe. 
i have never built a concrete tank, nor have i tried the above methods, they just seem logical to me. hope that helps some and welcome to the forum.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

I agree with onefish. If there's fish in it, you're pretty much up the creek without a paddle..
You could try one of those 'water softener pillows' if you already added fish.

If you don't have fish yet, then empty it and do one of the ideas onefish mentioned. (Or paint the inside with special paint made for the inside of water resevoirs)


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

+2 - This sounds like a job for an internal coating perhaps epoxy or fiberglass or a ton of water changes before pH is controllable.


----------

